# Scott sector vs Scott meridian



## 406spey (Jan 21, 2021)

Looking at possibly buying a couple sector rods in 9 &10. Before I do is there much of a difference from the meridian series? I owned a 9 &10 at meridian and sold them this last year as I needed some extra cash. I really liked the 9wt, very comfortable casting and had a soft -ish tip. I regret selling of course. Anyways looking at replacing with either sectors or loomis nrx +. Thanks


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

i have both meridians and sectors (6s, 9s, 10s). i do think the sector is an improvement. more crisp, a bit more power but keeps same level of feel. i am planning to over time upgrade all of mine


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

406spey said:


> Looking at possibly buying a couple sector rods in 9 &10. Before I do is there much of a difference from the meridian series? I owned a 9 &10 at meridian and sold them this last year as I needed some extra cash. I really liked the 9wt, very comfortable casting and had a soft -ish tip. I regret selling of course. Anyways looking at replacing with either sectors or loomis nrx +. Thanks


The NRX plus is a monster. Super-accurate. Tremendous reserve of power. Casts well off the tip. Sweet progressive taper. It’s so good it feels like cheating so I don’t use it much. Worth a look. Put an infinity on it to test. Expect from various descriptions that the sector is similar.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Can’t speak for the 9&10 but have sectors in 8&6 and used to have the meridian. I’d say its a more crisp rod and has more feel than the meridian. Love the super slick recoil guides also! Sector does feel lighter and close shots are very accurate.Both great rods but Love! The Sector and want it in a 9 for sure.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a Sector in #7,8 & 10. Very happy with all of them. The 10wt is a cannon IMO. The guides on the Sectors are super nice.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Kingfisher67 said:


> I have a Sector in #7,8 & 10. Very happy with all of them. The 10wt is a cannon IMO. The guides on the Sectors are super nice.


What line are you throwing on the 10? For some reason I have a much harder time getting past 70 feet on the Sector 10 wt than I did with the equivalent Meridian.


----------



## Devin1128 (Aug 8, 2015)

I felt like the 8 wt Sector was softer than the 8 wt Meridian I was hoping it would be the other way around , I just sold my Sector 8wt and bought the NRX plus in 8 wt , and I’m so glad I did .I still have a 9 wt Meridian that I’ll never part with, but to me the 8 wt NRX plus is one of the best 8 weights I’ve cast to date . I also cast the new Hardy Zane pro 1 piece 8 wt while I was at the shop and that rod is a better rod then the Sector as well . I underlined my Sector 8 wt with a few different 7 wt lines that would actually be the correct grain wt for that rod and it helped . I would try to cast one before ordering one , hope that helps a little.


----------



## 406spey (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for the great information, much appreciated. Unfortunately I won’t be able to cast before I buy so going off others thoughts and knowledge is the route I’ll have to go.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I have meridians in nearly every weight. I don't have a 10 though, and I'd like to have one for a trip next year so I went to cast a few rods. The first round included a helios 3d, an nrx+, and a sector. I don't know if I was expecting too much but I was underwhelmed by the sector. Feels amazing in close but I'm looking for a good permit stick to use in the wind and it just didn't seem to have the goods. The helios was the surprise of the day. Wasn't expecting to like that rod but it felt smooth and in control throughout the cast. The power rod was definitely the nrx+. Based on my extensive minutes of testing I couldn't justify replacing meridians with sectors. Maybe another comparison round will change things.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I've also cast most Meridians and Sectors. One important thing to note is that Sectors vary from one line weight to another. The 9 and the 11 are amazing and are 100% as good or better than the Meridians. I found that the 8 and the 10 are softer and really easy to cast up to 60 ft, but struggle to go longer, especially in wind. I was super disapointed about that, I wonder if they are geared towards intermediate anglers?
A really surprising rod though is the 8'4" 10 weight, paired with a Grand Slam it is a magic stick. I can throw 80 feet easy with it and it has the swing weight of an 8wt. It would make an insane permit rod.


----------



## 406spey (Jan 21, 2021)

I ended up ordering a Scott sector 9’ 9wt a few weeks ago. Rod is taking awhile to get in my hands. Hopefully in the next week or two and I’ll be able to take it out casting on the lawn. I figure if I don’t like I can trade it out for a nrx or a meridian. Another rod I would like to try is the Helios 3. The trout rods in that series sure are nice, at least the F series anyways. Thanks for the replies, good to hear from everyone’s experience on these rods.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Kingfisher67 said:


> I have a Sector in #7,8 & 10. Very happy with all of them. The 10wt is a cannon IMO. The guides on the Sectors are super nice.


Like @k-roc I'm really curious what line you're using on the Sector 10 - I liked all the Sectors I test cast, and have been searching for a 10 weight for a while but found the Sector 10 to be too soft for my liking. Any help appreciated!


----------

